# When you search please also search for Mandy Matula



## jafeist (May 23, 2013)

During your detailed searches, would you please keep your eye out for anything that you see that could possibly have to do with the search for Mandy Matula. She has been missing from Eden Prairie since the beginning of May. Carver, Wright, Stearns, Sherburne and Benton counties are the areas of interest.
If you find anything unusual or suspicious please call the eden prairie pd at 952-949-6200. In the meantime, please go to the Minnesota united page or the Facebook group called Finding Mandy matula for any questions you need answers to. You can find many of the answers located under the files on that page. If you would like to help with flyers/door hangers/etc you can join the group on fb called M14 flyer crew.
Thank you so much for your help in wanting to find answers for this family who wants their daughter/sister back home!!!! The more people searching the better chances that she will be found!!!! If you have questions for me you can email me at [email protected]


----------

